# WTD 700c fixie wheel



## joe1983 (26 Feb 2009)

A rear in black please. Preferably flip flop hub. Email me at joebath1983@hotmail.co.uk if you have anything of interest.

Ta


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Feb 2009)

Don't leave your email address in an open forum, you'll get the spambots filling your inbox.

I have a wheel you might like, but it's fixed on both sides of the hub, and it's red, and it's in singapore, so might be a bit of a hassle to get to you....


----------



## Proto (27 Feb 2009)

I'm about to eBay a Mavic Ellipse back wheel, brand new. Comes with rim tape, lock ring, bearing adjustment tool, valve extender and instruction booklet.

Bought it 6 months ago for a project which I have now abandoned. Currently on sale at ChainReaction for £150.00 or so.

Make me an offer!!


----------



## Proto (27 Feb 2009)

Correction: That should be 'currently on sale at ChainReaction for *£190.00* or so'


----------



## joe1983 (27 Feb 2009)

Sound nice proto, bit too rich for my blood though I fear!

Also, anyone know how to edit my email out of the post?


----------



## longers (27 Feb 2009)

joe1983 said:


> Also, anyone know how to edit my email out of the post?




At the bottom right of your original post there should an "edit" button, next to the "quote" button.


----------



## longers (27 Feb 2009)

Zimzum,

If that red wheel is ever back in the UK and you want to sell it, assuming joe has one by then. Can I have first dibs?


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Feb 2009)

I'll try to remember to let you know!

If you want to pay for first class seat for it i'll fly it to you now


----------



## joe1983 (3 Mar 2009)

Still looking


----------

